# Do You Check Your Work



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

katoman said:


> .......... Now just have to make up his final invoice.:clap:


Don't pay him for a couple months. When he starts calling for his money, tell him, "Well, I know for 100% sure we sent you a check 6 weeks ago. But I can have the office look into it."

Next day, "Yep, you're right... we didn't get a check sent. We'll get it out next pay cycle."
:w00t:


----------

